# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Kir-Kit

## snaz

Cricket kay Ticket kal hum laynay gye thay
lambi thee line hum line m kahray thay

Nikalaa guard nay hum koo, gate say bahar
phir bi hum dewanoo nay mani nahi haar
Ticket na milla per police aagyee

hum koo samaj kar ball woh bating dekha gayee
Hum police kay dandoo say hoo gye out
bohat tarpay magar ki nahi shout

Ticket na milla hum ko magar zakam mil gya
ab dekhay ge match ghar per yahi ghum mil gya

----------


## Saba

ahaan !

waise i think its better to watch them on TV

----------


## zebijns

:Smile:

----------

